# Official 4x4x4 Algorithm Thread!



## pjk (Aug 20, 2006)

Hello,
I'd like to get a large list of 4x4 algorithms. Please post all the ones you know here, for simple tricks, to the more difficult stuff. Please post the alg. and what it will do (or post a diagram [preferred]). Diagrams will be added overtime as they are created. I will edit this post as we go. If you are going to add more algs after you have posted once, please create a new reply so I know that you added more. Thanks

*Official 4x4x4 Algorithm List*

Flips The Front Edge Group on The OLL:
(Rr)2 B2 U2 (Ll) U2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr) U2 F2 (Rr) F2 (Le)' B2 (Rr)2

For the PLL, flips two opposite edges:
(Uu)2 (Ll)2 U2 l2 U2 (Ll)2 (Uu)2

For PLL, flips two adjacent edges:
L2 D (Ff)2 (Ll)2 F2 l2 F2 (Ll)2 (Ff)2 D' L2
Alternate: R' U R U (Uu)2 (Rr)2 U2 r2 U2 (Rr)2 (Uu)2 U' R' U' R

This is the normal single parity:
(Rr)2 B2 U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 F2 r F2 l' B2 (Rr)2

This is the normal switch parity:
(Rr)2 B2 U2 r2 U2 B2 (Rr)2

Double parity:
(Rr)2 B2 U2 r2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 F2 r F2 l' B2 (Rr)2
(as you can see its the single parity + the r2 on the 4th move
what i just did mix them - Alexander)

The normale speed version:
(Rr)2 B2 U2 (Ll) U2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr) U2 F2 (Rr) F2 (Ll)' B2 (Rr)2

The double parity fix speed version:
(Rr)2 B2 U2 r2 (Ll) U2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr) U2 F2 (Rr) F2 (Ll)' B2 (Rr)2

OLL parity on the 4x4x4 (this alg will fix both parities):
(Rr)2 B2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr)' U2 B2 (Rr)' B2 (Rr) B2 (Rr)' B2 (Rr)2 B2

The slicemove variant is:
r2 B2 r' U2 r' U2 B2 r' B2 r B2 r' B2 r2 B2

But if you don't want fix the PLL parity you can use (this alg flip the UB edge instead of UF - mmwfung):
(Rr) U2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr) B2 (Rr)2 U2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr) U2 B2 (Rr)2 B2

The slicemove variant is:
r U2 l' B2 l B2 r2 U2 r' U2 r U2 B2 r2 B2

These algs below can also be very interesting to fix the OLL parity and solve the OLL at the same time (do their inverses do see what the alg do):
R' [(Rr)2 B2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr)' U2 B2 (Rr)' B2 (Rr) B2 (Rr)' B2 (Rr)2 B2] U2 R

R'L [(Rr)2 B2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr)' U2 B2 (Rr)' B2 (Rr) B2 (Rr)' B2 (Rr)2 B2] U2 RL'

F R [(Rr) U2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr) B2 (Rr)2 U2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr) U2 B2 (Rr)2 B2] R' F'

F R B [(Rr) U2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr) B2 (Rr)2 U2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr) U2 B2 (Rr)2] B R' F'

For this situation:





R2 D' x (Uu)2 (Rr)2 U2 r2 U2 (Rr)2 (Uu)2 x' D R2
Alternate: (R' U R U) r2 U2 r2 U2 u2 r2 u2 U' R' U R

Misc. Alg:
r2 U2 r2 U2 u2 r2 u2 

-------------------
Other 4x4x4 Stuff:

4x4x4 "Kirjava" Method: http://s12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=369


----------



## pjk (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll start it off with the ones I do (most of them I learned from Chris), will add diagrams later. Try the alg on a solved cube if you want to see exactly what it does:
Flips The Front Edge Group on The OLL
(Rr)2 B2 U2 (Ll) U2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr) U2 F2 (Rr) F2 (Le)' B2 (Rr)2

For the PLL, flips two opposite edges:
(Uu)2 (Ll)2 U2 l2 U2 (Ll)2 (Uu)2

For PLL, flips two adjacent edges:
L2 D (Ff)2 (Ll)2 F2 l2 F2 (Ll)2 (Ff)2 D' L2

I'll add more later.


----------



## FrankMorris (Aug 21, 2006)

for the Parity Pll fix for 2 adjacent edges, I prefer:

R' U R U (Uu)2 (Rr)2 U2 r2 U2 (Rr)2 (Uu)2 U' R' U' R

It may or may not be better, but I dig it anyway.

Frank


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 23, 2006)

For the final edge-pair I found
(Dd)' F U F' L F' L' F (Dd) on http://www.bigcubes.com/4x4x4/edges.html (Dd meaning both layers)
d R F ' U R ' F d ' on http://speedcubing.com/chris/4-step2.html#7 (d meaning both layers)

Because I found the first to slow and couldn't remember the second I figured out
d R U' R' F' U2 F d' or 
d F' U F R U2 R' d' (d meaning both layers)

basically these moves pair up incorrect, flip and pair up correct. The flipping doesn't disturb anything in the bottom layer and can be done fast.


----------



## Joël (Aug 24, 2006)

Can anyone tell me this about 4x4...? There is a very easy parity fix (OLL parity), for when you don't want to memorize an alg for it... You have to repeat 2 moves 5 times or so, and then pair up the edges all over again, but it's easy. Does anyone know what I am talking about? Ron showed it to me once, but I forgot it . 

Thanks.


----------



## mmwfung (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey Jo?l
I guess (Rr U2)^5.

These are the algs I use to fix the parities on the 4x4x4:
- OLL parity (also fix PLL parity, this alg is already mentioned): 
(Rr)2 B2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr)' U2 B2 (Rr)' B2 (Rr) B2 (Rr)' B2 (Rr)2 B2
- PLL parity:
(Dd)2 (Rr)2 U2 r2 U2 (Rr)2 (Dd)2
R2 D' x (Dd)2 (Rr)2 U2 r2 U2 (Rr)2 (Dd)2 x' D R2

Michael Fung


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey Jo?l,

I use the same as Michael, only (R2 u) * 5 on the 5x5x5. u meaning both layers. You don't have to pair up all the edges again, only the ones in the middle ring.

For an easy parity fix on the final layer I use this:
x'
u2 R2
u F2
u F2 R2
u R2
u' R2
u R2
u2 R2
x

(after I posted this one I realized it was the same as Michaels and the startpost. I just don't like B-moves)


----------



## pjk (Aug 24, 2006)

Excellent. Lots more usefull algs. I am going to setup a BLD alg list in the BLD section, please check it out and add algs please. Thanks


----------



## Stefan (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PJK_@Aug 24 2006, 10:26 PM
> *I am going to setup a BLD alg list in the BLD section*



Is there also a list list somewhere?


----------



## pjk (Aug 25, 2006)

Here is the link:
http://s12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=399

I plan on gethering a bunch that I have found this weekend and posting them. If you have any, please feel free to reply there and we can add them. Thanks


----------



## Stefan (Aug 25, 2006)

Could you answer my question about a list list? Note that's not a typo.


----------



## pjk (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm not 100% sure what you mean. Basically what I plan on doing is gathering as many algorithms as possible that people use in BLD solving, and put them in one thread, so everyone can find that good stuff in 1 thread. I know you have quite a few to add..


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 26, 2006)

I think what he means is will there be a list of all the lists. At least thats what im understanding.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 26, 2006)

Yep, that's what I meant. I just like to let people think sometimes. There's the BLD list and the 4x4 list and I think I've seen some other(s?), too, so I thought it would be helpful to have a page listing these lists.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 26, 2006)

It shouldnt be too hard to do. I could make one if no one wants to do it. Just tell me where you want it to be (beginners central, speedcubing, etc.).


----------



## pjk (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, a list of lists, okay. Well, we will combine all those lists and put each unique alg into our own "super" list. But before you cut and paste anything off a page, make sure you get permission. I have a BLD topic started, check it out above, or in the bld forum.


----------



## pjk (Sep 27, 2006)

Bump this. Add more if you have them.

Also, congrats Mr. Fung on breaking the UWR on 4x4 average, you're awesome!


----------



## pjk (Apr 12, 2007)

Bump for others to see, and add


----------



## peterbat (Jan 9, 2009)

For the last two edges, I found this algorithm when I was trying to figure out the 4x4 for the first time, for what it's worth:

(Ll)' B2 D2 F2 U2 (Ll)'


----------



## rckclmb124 (Jan 9, 2009)

Does anyone know if there are pictures for the algorithms on the k4 tutorial site?


----------



## TMOY (Jan 9, 2009)

A lot of stuff for centers in centers last methods here.


----------



## Platemu (Feb 9, 2013)

For 2 adjacent edges, try using (F',U',F)r2,U2,r2,Uu2,r2,u2(F',U,F)


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 11, 2013)

Platemu said:


> For 2 adjacent edges, try using (F',U',F)r2,U2,r2,Uu2,r2,u2(F',U,F)



Seriously? Posting in a four year old thread?


----------

